# A very useful sign



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I had many suggestions to watch old dave 100 videos on my st8 answers thread. They were informative. Instead of buying his stencils and lacking a CNC I cut them with a scroll saw. On this sign I deviated a bit from his method. I pre-painted the sign silver and white in the appropriate places and then masked of the sign. I then laid out my stencils and sprayed their outline as Old Dave does. After routing out the background and painting it green I peeled the remaining masking tape and touched up the silver and white. BTW I am a Philly boy thru and thru


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking Sign! (wrong team, though....:wink


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great sign. You did a really good job on it. How did you cut the oval.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> Great sign. You did a really good job on it. How did you cut the oval.


I made a shop oval for my meat platter cutting board http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/98545-meat-platter-cutting-board.html I have made larger and smaller ellipsis's from it. I used one to mill the outside. Then I used a smaller one and a bushing to route the inner ring. Used the outer ring as a guide for laying out the letters.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One of the best signs ever. I really like the color.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done, Bill. The colors and carving look great. Be sure to send a photo on to Eric at Makeawoodsign.com. I'm sure you'll get selected for Sign Carver of the Day on a future show.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

paduke said:


> I had many suggestions to watch old dave 100 videos on my st8 answers thread. They were informative. Instead of buying his stencils and lacking a CNC I cut them with a scroll saw. On this sign I deviated a bit from his method. I pre-painted the sign silver and white in the appropriate places and then masked of the sign. I then laid out my stencils and sprayed their outline as Old Dave does. After routing out the background and painting it green I peeled the remaining masking tape and touched up the silver and white. BTW I am a Philly boy thru and thru


How about your new Quarterback from my town? I just hope it doesn't go to his head like so many other celebrities.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

stanzee said:


> How about your new Quarterback from my town? I just hope it doesn't go to his head like so many other celebrities.


Two reasons not to worry
1 When coach called Wentz to tell him he was the new starter he was goose hunting.
2. During bye week he flew home and bagged 8 pt buck with a bow


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

old55 said:


> Nice one.


Nice sign. Never heard of making one with stencils before. Here's one I made for my World Corporate Headquarters years ago. I think the design was from a ship carving. I sketched it out, cut it out with a bandsaw, burnt in the lines with a burning tool, painted it with acrylic latex outdoor paint. Has held up for probably close to 20 years now.

Looking at that iggle, makes me think it would make a great house numbers sign. My last one was a Tiki, and it was backed over, twice, totally destroying it the second time. Think welding a steel tube onto a car wheel, and fixing some kind of hold for the back of the iggle would work out great. I was going to make another Tiki, but think I may go this route instead.


----------

